# COD Black Ops Patch Where to Download?



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi guys. I tried COD Black Ops yesterday and I see now why the people are complaining about lagging and so forth. Where can I get the patch everyone talks about, but not from Steam. Please provide a link to an offline installation download package. Thanks guys, hope you can assist.


----------



## ZOMBE (Nov 24, 2010)

Here is a link to several things you can do to fix lag associated with Black Ops. I couldn't find a patch you were talking about, I apologize. http://codq.info/call-of-duty-7/black-ops-lag-fix/


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Tried the "fix" where you change the priority level of the game in Task Manager. No difference, but thanks anyway. I'll continue looking for fixes. I remember for Ghostbusters that same fix worked well, but I think you had to set it to low priority to smoothen things out. Seems this game is a big disappointment until they bring out a DECENT patch that addresses the issues.


----------



## ZOMBE (Nov 24, 2010)

What are the specifications of your computer? That could be a big issue as well.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Specs are in the "My System" drop down box. E2160 @ 2,70ghz, 2 gig ddr2-800 ram, ATI HD4870 1Gig GPU. WinXP Sp3. Surely that should suffice?


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Why are you trying to get this patch without using Steam?

Have you got an illegal version of the game?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

as floop said, when you launch Steam the game should update automatically


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

A friend downloaded the game, so no steam.


----------



## Duckii (Sep 21, 2010)

So the version is illegal?


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hate to say it, but probably.


----------



## Duckii (Sep 21, 2010)

Sorry, but TSF doesn't give support for illegal software.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Okay thanks guys anyway


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Thread closed.


Read the forum rules about illegal games before posting again - Link in my signature.


----------

